# current psu alternative help?



## shaiban001 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi all,
Going to change current iball 250 W power supply as this has some problem. Please let me know the best alternative in terms of value for money and service. As I was 100% happy with iball's service. Whenever there is problem they will just replace it.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 14, 2012)

You will have to mention your full system configuration and budget before anyone can start giving you proper suggestions.


----------



## shaiban001 (Nov 14, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> You will have to mention your full system configuration and budget before anyone can start giving you proper suggestions.



This is general desktop having the below configuration:

Processor: Core2Duo E6550 2.33GHz
Board: Intel DG31PR Motherboard
SATA 1TB WD Drive
One USB external drive
usb speakers/keyboard/mouse

Currently cabinet is iBall baby cabinet 306 and I am not able to find that particular smps for that and every smps can't fit in that baby cabinet.
So we have two choice: Either go for a cabinet with inbuilt smps or buy a reasonable case and buy a good one smps seperately.

Budget, I am expecting not more than 2000 (including both of them)  if it is really possible. Because my current cabinet was in 1500 only with smps.

Thanks.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 14, 2012)

shaiban001 said:


> So we have two choice: Either go for a cabinet with inbuilt smps or buy a reasonable case and buy a good one smps seperately.
> 
> Budget, I am expecting not more than 2000 (including both of them)  if it is really possible.



The power supply u should get is atleast a VS450 for ~ 2.2k. 
Dont know if it will fit or not.

If u want to get a good cabinet as well, u will need more than 2k


----------



## shaiban001 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> The power supply u should get is atleast a VS450 for ~ 2.2k.
> Dont know if it will fit or not.
> 
> If u want to get a good cabinet as well, u will need more than 2k



Does that mean iball cabinets with built in smps (that they are telling hi-end range) are not good enough which fall in range of 1000 to 2200?


----------



## dead.night7 (Nov 14, 2012)

@shaiban001 Even I wondered why to buy expensive things when we get the the same product cheaper (In your case SMPS) But believe me 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html 
and even more posts on Power Supply Sticky threads have completely changed my mindset what I was viewing these components as.

I would recommend you to read if not all but some highlighed points our mods want us to know
I am just an enlightened by the amount of knowledge I have got in last two weeks just by reading here and more
Indian tech Sellers in PC parts are highly misinformed as they will tell IBall is good rather having tests themselves

Even I like cheap things, but this (PSU) belong to the foundation for the computer we build, As these depends on what  our hardware will do after build. 

Go get a better Power Supply (Corsair VS450 or CX430) I dont know the compatiblity of it with IBall Cabinet.


----------



## shaiban001 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi dead.night,
Corsair is not Indian brand. Does that mean, no Indian brand is good enough to go?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 14, 2012)

shaiban001 said:


> Does that mean, no Indian brand is good enough to go?


As of now, yes, u cannot trust Indian brands on your smps.


----------



## shaiban001 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> As of now, yes, u cannot trust Indian brands on your smps.



 but a lot of people are going for long with these indian brands like iball/zebronics/intex etc!!!

If I select this Corsair VS450 450 Watts PSU then what will be best site/price to order it online?
Which cabinet I should order in reasonable price (I think no need to spend more as we have got the good PSU) where this PSU will be fit easily?


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 14, 2012)

shaiban001 said:


> but a lot of people are going for long with these indian brands like iball/zebronics/intex etc!!!
> 
> If I select this Corsair VS450 450 Watts PSU then what will be best site/price to order it online?
> Which cabinet I should order in reasonable price (I think no need to spend more as we have got the good PSU)?



First do a google search for a PSU calculator. you will find sites like coolermaster where u can make a calculation of Power required take a buffer a find a PSU accordingly. Go for brands like corsair which come with 3 year warranty.Order online from sites like flipkart or itdepot. You can also check check the dimension of new PSU to see if it fits your existing cabby.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 14, 2012)

shaiban001 said:


> but a lot of people are going for long with these indian brands like iball/zebronics/intex etc!!!
> 
> If I select this Corsair VS450 450 Watts PSU then what will be best site/price to order it online?
> Which cabinet I should order in reasonable price (I think no need to spend more as we have got the good PSU) where this PSU will be fit easily?



They're risking their PCs. Thing is local made PSUs do not have rated efficiency/enough current supply to power the system.

Better get Corsair CX430v2, if not available then get VS450.

For buying them online, check out flipkart, theitwares,smcinternational.in,theitdepot,etc.


----------

